# Work in Gibraltar, live in Linea de La Concepcion



## Andrey Parvanov (Dec 22, 2017)

Hello,

shortly I might get an opportunity to relocate to Gib, but wondering if I can rent an apartment for me and family into Linea De La Concepcion. Could you tell me what is the situation in Linea? Should I have concerns as I plan to move with mine 2years daughter and wife?


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Thousands do travel into Gib from La Linea to work. Don't know what will happen in the future though.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

At the moment you can rent in La Linea and walk across the border into Gibraltar just by showing your passport or ID card. You can also work in Gib and take advantage of Spanish health and social services. 

But after Britain leaves the European Union, the status of Gibraltar and its relationship with Spain may change and nobody knows what will happen as the details haven't been discussed yet.


----------

